# Moss wall for shrimp tank



## Gordan101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Just wondering if any one has tried it and if it would be a good idea for a shrimp tank? i am going to be setting one up over the next couple of weeks
i was going to start off with some cherry reds then get some crystal reds or some bee shrimps haven't decide yet ... will prob depend on that the fish place has ... any way any advice on the moss wall or just the general set up??


----------



## HolyAngel (Nov 3, 2010)

Oh yeah people have it. There's a bunch in the planted nano tank journals. I'm gonna do it myself once I get some more moss since excel nuked all the ones I had. The shrimp will definitely appreciate it


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

Go to a crafts store. There is a black plastic mesh used in knitting. Costs less then a buck for a 8.5/11 sheet of it. Get two pieces.
Spread apart your moss/sandwich it between the two pieces. Knit the edges with some fishing line. Knit the middle as well. Keep it in place with suction cups. Flip the entire thing upsidedown after 1 month, keep flipping it again and again each month till the entire thing is covered. Enjoy!

Watch out with excel. It will kill off entire patches of moss/liverworts and sensitive plants.

-Gordon

Put your moss on one side


----------



## Gordan101 (Feb 3, 2011)

Thanks for the info would java moss be the best moss for the job? And I am defonately going to give it a go.


----------



## James0816 (Oct 9, 2008)

I made one using Subwassertang.

Actually, it's a planted ledge that has E. Angustifolia on top. The ledge itself is made from plastic grid material. I think it's used for needle pointing. Bought a whole pack of it.

Between the shrimp and Oto fry, it gets a work out.


----------

